# Breeding Ranitomeya Lamasi



## faspencer (Jul 16, 2013)

Hey y'all, for all of those with highland Lamasi experience I had a few questions about breeding. I have a 1.2 trio of Lamasi and they are doing really well. The mall calls all day from sun up to sun down and the females are nice and fat. I know they are very reluctant to breed, but have any of y'all had luck with them raising the tads inside and not having to pull them? I ask because my tank is very brom heavy and it would be a pain to try and check all of them to pull. I've included a few pics of the tank









And here are some of the frogs










Sent from my iPhone


----------



## mongo77 (Apr 28, 2008)

Are you sure you have females? Have you seen any eggs?


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

I have never had Lamasi tank rear tads through several different groups over the years, others may have had a different experience.


----------



## faspencer (Jul 16, 2013)

Yes I am sure I have females. I have had infertile eggs because they are still a little young. I had the same thing happen with other frogs. I was just wondering if I am going to have to pull or I can leave them be. They are very shy and I want to avoid disturbing them as much as possible.


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

Do you have film canisters in your tank? These are obviously much easier to pull eggs from compared to scraping off broms.


----------



## faspencer (Jul 16, 2013)

I do not have any film canisters. My overall hope is that it is possible for them to full reproduce without pulling any stages. I wanted to know if anyone had any success with this


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## lund (Dec 17, 2011)

I have left some tadpoles with my group from time to time. They raised them sucessfully with feeder eggs, although the newly morphed froglets were smaller than the ones I raised. And as far as I know they are still alive in the terrarium with there parents, I see them from time to time.


----------



## Swampwater (Jun 2, 2015)

Did they ever end breeding ?


----------

